# Gary Unmarried.



## arnisador (Jan 21, 2009)

Anyone else watching *Gary Unmarried*? My wife and I are really enjoying it!


----------



## Kreth (Jan 21, 2009)

arnisador said:


> Anyone else watching *Gary Unmarried*? My wife and I are really enjoying it!


I like it, when I remember it's on.


----------



## matt.m (Jan 25, 2009)

The show is hillarious.  I have it set to record on my dvr weekly in case I miss it.


----------



## terryl965 (Jan 25, 2009)

Very funny


----------



## Big Don (Feb 3, 2009)

Kreth said:


> I like it, when I remember it's on.


I like it, when I can stay awake late enough to watch it.


----------

